# Pal 2 vs DRAG Nano vs Renova Zero



## ace_d_house_cat (7/8/19)

Hey guys,

I m looking for a new pod device to replace my old faithful TWISP ATOM.

After reading what I could find on this forum and the interweb, I am leaning towards the Artery Pal 2. The size, replaceable coils (instead of the entire pod) and the fact that it comes with a DL coil makes looks quite attractive.

My wife has a Renova Zero and whilst nice, I just thought I'd give something else a try. Bearing in mind that I don't use nic salts, and 90% of the time I vape TKO Blue Milk 12mg freebase in these devices.

A few reviews however have mentioned that the flavour is muted whilst other's rave about it. I don't know what to believe.

Has anyone compared the Pal 2 to the DRAG Nano and/or Renova Zero and/or anything else similar?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## StompieZA (7/8/19)

I have tested the Zero, DRAG Nano, Drag Baby, Voopoo Find S Trio (Not yet available in SA but uses same coils as DRAG Baby) and Aurora Play and some other smaller ones. 

The DRAG is overated and i get no taste which is why i think Voopoo has redesigned the pod with the launching of their new P1 pod. It looks cute and great but thats it. 

Vaporesso Zero and Aurora play both have excellent flavor and looks great but the Drag Baby and Voopoo Find is here for me takes the win.

Voopoo Drag Baby and Voopoo Find S (I am selling one in classifieds btw) use the same coils so its available at most vape stores, They offer both MTL and DL coils and extremely good flavor and very nice restrictive MTL and a slight restrictive DL. The DRAG Baby looks like a mini mod with tank and the FIND s is a proper pod device. 

Both use PNP coils as well, they are like proper mini subohm coils but in pods so flavor is really good!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/8/19)

Thanks for the help @StompieZA much appreciated!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Faraaz (7/8/19)

Is battery life an issue? 

The Uwell Caliburn is great, flavour, pod lifespan

But battery life sucks, currently also looking for an alternative for someone thats happy with the Caliburn, just does not like the fact that he has to charge it 3-4 times a day


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (7/8/19)

Faraaz said:


> Is battery life an issue?
> 
> The Uwell Caliburn is great, flavour, pod lifespan
> 
> But battery life sucks, currently also looking for an alternative for someone thats happy with the Caliburn, just does not like the fact that he has to charge it 3-4 times a day



Did not even think about the Caliburn! Thanks, will do some research!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

